# SprayBar ?



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

Whats going on yall...
Im a lil intrested in this add on to my Eheim filter,
to my understanding the Spray Bar gives more water circulation,
but what else does it bennefit from ? This is my filter:

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp17290/si1382920/cl0/eheimfilter2217pluskit

Also was wondering which one was better out of these two? :

http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCa..._set_494?&query=spray+bar&queryType=0&offset=

or this one:

http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCa..._set_594?&query=spray+bar&queryType=0&offset=


----------



## rrogan (Nov 7, 2007)

I have that same filter, and it should come with a spraybar. Do you already have the filter or did you just buy it? The spray bar basically just takes the concentrated flow from the return hose, and pushes it through a lot of smaller holes in a plastic tube. This spreads the current out over a larger area, and it also decreases the intensity of the current so you don't have a fire hose spraying in the tank. Now the spray bar that comes with the filter is just a straight tube with holes on one side. Those spray bars have holes on multiple sides, and one of them you can changes the configuration of it. It's up to you and what you want to do with it, but I'm fine with the one that came with the filter. Drill some more holes in it if you want multi directional flow.


----------



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

The 1st URL looks like it is in 1 piece so installation would be simpler.

for the $25 - $30 cost of materials and shipping you could always go to a Home Depot or Lowes and make one out of PVC for less.

Other than a more even distribution of water flow and circulation at the spraybar level, I do not see any other benefits to a spraybar. It is just another distraction mounted in the tank. If circulation is what you want, then a small power head hidden behind some plants or rock would do the trick.


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

rrogan said:


> I have that same filter, and it should come with a spraybar. Do you already have the filter or did you just buy it? The spray bar basically just takes the concentrated flow from the return hose, and pushes it through a lot of smaller holes in a plastic tube. This spreads the current out over a larger area, and it also decreases the intensity of the current so you don't have a fire hose spraying in the tank. Now the spray bar that comes with the filter is just a straight tube with holes on one side. Those spray bars have holes on multiple sides, and one of them you can changes the configuration of it. It's up to you and what you want to do with it, but I'm fine with the one that came with the filter. Drill some more holes in it if you want multi directional flow.


I just ordered it, havent got it yet.... Oh ok makes sense becuase they said
the filter would come with a package kit....assuming thats whats in the package kit...
Ok so it basically slows the current down and spreads it out more...makes sense...
Do you use it? Also what size gallon are you using this filter on ?


----------



## rrogan (Nov 7, 2007)

Yea I have the spraybar in a vertical position pushing water across to the other side of the tank where my intake is. I'm running it on a 55g.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Yep the Eheim Classics come with a basic oulet green spray bar. That kit gives you more options for both inlet and outlet and it's not green. I use the included spraybar on my 72g. I have it on the left side horiziontally at the water line and it's tilted at a 45degree toward the opposite side of the tank.


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

I noticed you guys use it on a smaller tank I planned on using this filter on.
Its going to be used for a 80 gallon tank, think thats enough filteration? Or should
I use my HOB filter from my 29 gallon aswell, its inteded for 40 gallons and up...


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

hello Mr. Fish i have the the last one #594 its for the 16/22 hose, its nice looking it came with my eheim filter 2080 and it also came with the old green one too , I'm going to order a intake and the spary bar# 594 for my Co2 ,uv light and hydro heater there all inline together i had also bulit one a couple of years back for my 55g there are easy to make i made it about 3/4 long of the tank i use the 1/2 gray pvc


----------

